# What lawn mower to buy exmark or toro



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

Could any of you help me out on what lawn mower to buy? I can't decide on the toro or the exmark. Also if u could tell me what you like about each one it would help me out alot.

Also has anyone tried the ever ride ones if so what do u think about them i've heard good things about them.


Thanks Josh


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

*Trade: Home Owner*


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Whatever you choose, I can discount that price for you....

Read about how here....http://www.contractortalk.com/showpost.php?p=126275&postcount=1


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

